
Netflix testing a “Shuffle Play” feature - rising-sky
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/18/netflix-test-puts-a-shuffle-play-button-right-on-your-home-screen/
======
LandR
In my head shuffle only makes sense for things of small duration (like songs).

I don't think the concept makes sense at all when it could play something that
is 2 hours long.

IT also doesn't know how long I have to sit and watch something. It might be
half an hour, it might be 2 hours or more.

I'd actually like an option to filter based on duration. I've got half an hour
and I want funny, Go.

Netflix recommendations are mostly terrible as well. I don't see this feature
working well at all.

